# Netzwerk einrichten OSX für Networkrendering C4D/AE/Deadline



## dixone (13. April 2011)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde,

ich wollte mal so ins blaue Fragen wie ich mir ein kleines Netzwerk zum Rendern einrichte?
Ich hab 2 MacPros und nen Laptop. Mit denen würde ich gerne mal zusammen rendern in Cinema bzw AE, und evtl auch mal mit Deadline von PrimeFocus.

Kann ich da einfach den Hauptrechner als Server nehmen? Ist das ganze Kompliziert? Ich kenne mich zwar mit Mac gut aus, aber keine Ahnung vom Netzwerk.

Evtl gibts da kleine Tutorials?

Ich bin für alle Tips dankbar.
Danke...


----------

